# Looking for info on GT Cirque



## Solrider (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm hoping some GT experts here can help shed some light on this model. I can't really find much info on it searching around the web, or even this forum.

I'm looking to do a bike tour this summer and I have a friend in Florida helping me with the build. He called me today with info on a 1993 (we think) GT Cirque that his buddy just got into the shop on consignment for $80. It looks to be mostly original but in good shape.

I'd probably be changing it out to a 1x9, which means a new rear wheel at the least. Weight comes in at 24lbs as is right now. I'm really on a budget with this tour, but obviously want something reliable, so I'm trying to decide between picking up something like this or just going with a new Origin 8 Cx700 frame and building from there, which will of course cost more.

Is anyone here familiar with this model? I've looked it up on bikepedia but there are no pictures of this bike so I can't confirm it is the same. There really is just not a lot of information anywhere!

Here is a not great cell phone pic I was sent:


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

*Info*

Bikepedia is as good a source as any, here is a link to the '93 catalog:

http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/html/gt.html

Based on the components, nothing too exciting, but depending on rack/fender mounts, it could make a decent touring rig.

You may want to look at upgrading the drivetrain, but with 8 speed period correct, then you won't need a new rear wheel. If you shop around eBay etc, it will still likely be cheaper than a new bike.

frog


----------



## mhickey79 (Feb 22, 2007)

Don't get the Origin 8 CX 700. I bought one for my girlfriend last year and the quality is terrible. It's way heavy (around a pound heavier than a Surly Cross Check) just in the main frame. 
The bottom bracket shell was warped - maybe too much heat from welding - making bottom bracket install a real pain with ISIS and impossible with modern outboard bearing bottom brackets. Seat tube and head tube were both out of round, I think for the same reason - overheating.
So yeah, CX700 is heavy and crappy.
Better off with the Cirque, whatever it is. Looks like a perfectly nice ride to me.
Oh - and why 1x9 if you're touring? Keep all the gears you can. If you take off the front derailleur, you'll need to come up with some sort of chain retention device if you want the chain to stay on when you shift the rear.


----------



## Solrider (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the replies so far. I have heard about the quality control issues on the Origin 8, and with your tale its really starting to concern me. I don't mind testing out a new product, but I'm not sure this is the trip to do it on. 

If I went ahead with the GT, we could upgrade to more modern components. My buddy in Florida has a lot of gently used (by him) stuff we can throw on there so I know what I'm getting has been taken care of and who was using it. I'm pretty minimal when it comes to traveling so I'm hoping to get away with just a rear rack and frame bag. 

I have to say I'm really attracted to the old design of the GT's and I think it would be fun to be out there on something that is not a Surly LHT.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I hope you are planning on touring in FL with a 1x8. If you have another 30-40lbs of gear on that sucker you will want something to knock down into for longer climbs, especially at the end of a long day.

I am also assuming you've measured the **** out of this bike, so you know it fits. Only mentioning this because touring on a poor fit will blow, but maybe more importantly, the steerer tube is cut pretty low.


----------



## Solrider (Aug 6, 2009)

He did take measurements yesterday and it sounds like it will fit, but obviously I wouldn't know until I had it in person. This is one thing that concerns me. 

Also, I'm not sure why everyone is caught up on the 8 speed, I said 1x9 twice, although thats only adding one extra gear. Honestly I'm not too worried. I commute now with 2 panniers full of books and a laptop 22 miles on a singlespeed. And my ego is no so large that I'd be afraid to *gasp* get off and push. 

But my search continues.........


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

If the handlebars are stock GT Ergo units, then it's a 1993 or 1994 model, or possibly earlier. Bikepedia cuts out at 1993, so there's no info on earlier bikes.

Anyway, this means it came with 7 cogs, which means it came with 130mm rear hub spacing. So...you're going to have to spread the frame a little to accommodate an 8-speed or 9-speed (both 135mm) rear hub - at 5mm, this probably isn't a big deal. Of course, you will also need a new rear wheel, or at least a hub.

I think the hub spacing problem is the primary reason people were advising against 9-speed, but 8- and 9-speed require the same hub spacing.

If you go 9-speed, you're also going to have to change the chainrings and chain out for 9-speed, as 6/7/8-speed chains are wider, as are the associated chainrings. Some claim to be okay with 9-speed chains on 7/8-speed rings, but that's the only combo that's ever caused me to break a chain, so I don't do it.

I'd stay with 3x7, personally, but it's your money and it sounds like you may have a line on cheap parts.


----------



## mhickey79 (Feb 22, 2007)

cegrover said:


> Anyway, this means it came with 7 cogs, which means it came with 130mm rear hub spacing. So...you're going to have to spread the frame a little to accommodate an 8-speed or 9-speed (both 135mm) rear hub - at 5mm, this probably isn't a big deal. Of course, you will also need a new rear wheel, or at least a hub.


7-speed does not necessarily mean 130mm rear spacing. I've seen several Shimano LX 7-speed rear hubs spaced at 135. Just means that you'll have to measure.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

It's defintely a 93. Had the 400CX group which was designed specifically for cross/hybrid bikes.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

B*chin GT, I like that one, I tour a Surly KM myself, but I love GT too, my other bike is a GT peace 9R (set up SS race).


----------

